# Bristol This Weekend (09/04)



## moonsi til (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm visiting Bristol to see BAD at the O2 on Sat night. We are going to make the most of the petrol and see what else is on. We are looking for daytime activities such as art galleries/theatre/exhibitions. We are also looking for somewhere to have a cheapish suitable for veggies dinner.

Doors to gig open at 7pm so we will prob be popping out of there about 11pm so suggestions for after would be great too. We will be crashing at a friends who is very central (very near the Thekla). We are hoping to mooch around Sat/Sun. I'm also thinking of driving to Bath as I have never been.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 6, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on in Bristol this weekend, but on behalf of fellow Bristolians, I feel bad no-one's replied to this yet. So have fun on your visit. Bath's definitely nice too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

I've lived here 50 years, but neither "BAD" or "O2" mean anything to me


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 6, 2011)

BAD


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I see - shame on me. 

I'm trying to remember is I actually saw the Clash at the Locarno - not sure I ever actually saw the Clash live ...


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2011)

There's a great veggie restaurant in Easton, Café Maitreya.

http://www.cafemaitreya.co.uk/

Grab a copy of Venue magazine, that will tell you what's on. I will have a look out for posters advertising club nights on my way to work tomorrow. If you are just after a late night drink there are plenty of places.

Bath's pretty enough, has a few good shops but it's a little bit boring and you can barely move for tourists.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2011)

The olive shed is just across the water from the Thekla and that does lovely veggie food-well it did the last time I was there-a few years ago.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 6, 2011)

kalidarkone said:


> The olive shed is just across the water from the Thekla and that does lovely veggie food-well it did the last time I was there-a few years ago.


 
It is bloody expensive though- 12-15 per main course. Another vote for cafe maitreya here- again a bit pricey  but excellent food.


----------



## teccuk (Apr 7, 2011)

kropotkin said:


> It is bloody expensive though- 12-15 per main course. Another vote for cafe maitreya here- again a bit pricey  but excellent food.


 
Was about to say the same thing. 

Try Thali Cafe on the same road (St Marks rd). http://www.thethalicafe.co.uk/...

But as your not leaving the city centre, just wonder about the 'old city' and you'll find decent grub. King street is worth trying, cheap pizza.  

Bristol is much better than Bath. Go round the docks, look at the pretty Georgian architecture in Clifton and the bridge. Don' bother with bath. 

If you do go to bath ffs don't drive. Get the train, its much easier. 

Map: http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/conte...282CDAD672DDB61281587B1778C1D22D.tcwwwaplaws2

edit: start the bus is a nice pub /club thing. if you really want to go mental, Stokes Croft always has plenty going on.


----------



## 3_D (Apr 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh I see - shame on me.
> 
> I'm trying to remember is I actually saw the Clash at the Locarno - not sure I ever actually saw the Clash live ...


 
If you saw The Clash you will never forget it.
If you can't remember whether you saw them......you definitely didn't. 
Unless you were _seriously_ fucking wasted. Which to be fair, most of the crowd were.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

3_D said:


> If you saw The Clash you will never forget it.
> If you can't remember whether you saw them......you definitely didn't.
> Unless you were _seriously_ fucking wasted. Which to be fair, most of the crowd were.



I saw all the main bands at the time when they came to Bristol.
This was 30-something years ago. I have never been one for over-indulgence and stayed at the back away from all the gobbing.

It was an important part of my life, but I moved onto other things - left home etc. 
It was really only reggae that I took with me from that era.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you see The Stray Cats?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> Did you see The Stray Cats?



I'm talking about the peak of the punk era - circa '77 - , Siouxsie, Stranglers, Specials, Slaughter and the Dogs,  Misty in Roots, - even the Boomtown Rats. 

Weren't the Stray Cats some sort of rockabilly outfit ? 

I got sidetracked for the next 20 years - didn't start going out again until the loacl rave thing in '95 ..


----------

